# [SOLVED] Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007



## disco20

Hello,

I cannot install Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007. I continually get this error (or a very similar error):

Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007 encountered an error during setup.

Error 1402.Setup cannot open the registry key.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\*{3050F6AA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}*\InproServer32. 
(This next part is paraphrased)
Verify you have permission to the registry if not contact Microsoft for help (and to fatten our pockets)

The bolded part is the part that changes since I have been going into the registry and finding InproServer32 in registry keys that I do not have permission to go in, changed that permission (right-click, permissions) and then given myself the permission to read and change that key. The problem is that I have done this to several dozen keys and I'm afraid I will get the error til kingdom come.

I am running:

Vista Ultimate (updated to today)
My original copy of Office 2007 (trial version) has expired, this is the copy I bought
Mozilla Firefox
AVG Anti-Virus
AVG Anti-Spyware
Ad-Aware 2007
Spybot - Search & Destroy
Spyware Blaster
CCleaner
IObit SmartDefrag
RegCleaner (I just found out from your sticky post that this is not recommended)

Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lead3

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Did you uninstall the trial version? If it is the same vesion as the one you bought, you can just convert it to non trial by following the instructions on Microsoft's web site.
"How do I convert my trial"

http://us1.trymicrosoftoffice.com/faq.aspx

Otherwise I think you need to uninstall the trial first.


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

The version is different, also when I tired to uninstall I recieved the same error that I receive when trying to install it.


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Try using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. As long as you installed the application using the Windows Installer, this utility will remove all the folders, files, registry keys, and entries from your system and allow you to start over with a clean slate.

Download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility
Locate and run msicuu2.exe to install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
Locate and launch the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility on the Start menu.
From the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility window, locate the application in the list and click the Remove button.
Once the application has been removed, click the Exit button to close the utility.

You may now reinstall the application or at least have piece of mind that it is gone 

This version of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility works correctly in all 32-bit versions of Microsoft Windows. The 32-bit versions of Microsoft Windows are: :
Microsoft Windows Server 2003
Microsoft Windows XP
Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition
Microsoft Windows 2000
Microsoft Windows NT 4.0 with Service Pack 3 or later
Microsoft Windows 98
Microsoft Windows 95


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Is there a version to use with Vista?


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

This version of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility works correctly in all 64-bit versions of Microsoft Windows. The 64-bit versions of Microsoft Windows are as follows:
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003
•	Microsoft Windows XP
•	Microsoft Windows Vista
The following file is available for download from the Microsoft Download Center:
http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

After running the installer cleanup I was still denied access to the registry keys.


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*



> Go into the registry and find the key stated in the error code. Right click on the key and click permissions. When the "do not have permission" prompt comes up just click OK and that should open the permissions box. Click the advanced button (bottom right corner), owner tab, then under change name to, click on your pc and hit the apply button/OK. That should take you back to permissions. Now add your pc name, administrator, and system to the group and user names box, and check the full control and read boxes for each one. Now try the install again.


http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...06-8087-18f59a52c3ff&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1

.....have not found any other solution yet


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Ironcially enough disco20 = FrustratedScott as well. I have been working on this. Over 100 registry keys have benn changed and I see no end in sight. All help is appreciated and I greatly appreciate your continued efforts.


----------



## Lead3

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

When you ran the installer cleanup, did you run it as administrator? Right click the exe file and select "run as Administartor"?


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

I ran it as administrator this time, Office is still on the start menu, I'm currently trying to reinstall Office. I may be using the 32-bit version (use 64 for Vista) as I did not give the two versions separate names when I d'l them. I'll run it again if I cannot install office this time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

I've gone back and ran the uninstaller program as an administrator and I still get denied access to the registry when I attempt to install Office. Thanks Again.


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

1. Log on to the computer by using an Administrator user account. 
2. Start Microsoft Windows Explorer. 
3. On the *Tools *menu, click *Folder Options*. 
4. Click the *View *tab. 
5. Under *Hidden files and folders*, click *Show hidden files and folders*. 
6. Click to clear the *Hide extensions for known file types *check box, and then click *OK*. 
7. Open the following folder: *C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Data\ * 
8. Right-click *Opa12.dat*, and then click *Properties*. 
9. Click the *Security *tab. 
10. Click *Advanced*. 
11. Click the *Permissions *tab. 
12. Click to select *Everyone *in the *Permission *entries list, and then click *Edit*. 
13. Click to select the *Full Control* check box. 
14. Click *OK *three times.

If these steps do not resolve this issue, delete the Opa12.dat file in the C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\Data folder, and then restart an Office 2007 program.


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Tried both methods and I'm still getting denied the right to the registry keys. Thanks for the continual help.


----------



## Lead3

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Maybe we asked before but have you tried running the installer as administrator?


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

I did run it as an administrator.


----------



## Zazula

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

Perform a Clean Boot (how-to for XP, and here's for Vista) and then:
a. Uninstall the Office 2007 suite and everything else Office/Works/ProofingTools-related.
b. Run the Installer Cleanup Utility and remove everything related to Office or its programs.
c. Search all your fixed drives for *Opa12.dat*. In the Advanced Search Options make sure that the Search System Folders, Search Hidden Files & Folders, and Search Subfolders checkboxes are ticked. Delete all and any instances of Opa12.dat that you find.
d. Restart your computer, performing again a Clean Boot.
e. Install your Office 2007 suite.
f. Reboot in Normal Mode.


----------



## disco20

*Re: Cannot install Microsoft Office 2007*

I am sorry I have not replied to this thread in some time, but I wanted to let you know that after what seemed like thousands of changes to the registry (manually) Office finally let me install it. I hope this help anyone else that runs into this problem.

Also, is it bad for my 'puter that I had to change the registry so much?


----------



## zylyz

hey bro...solution pls 
same issue and hoping the solution will work out for me too...


----------



## Geekgirl

*zylyz*, please start your own thread


----------

